# The Armory - Canal Fulton, Ohio



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

... Gotta give a "Thumbs Up" to The Amory Gun Range in Canal Fulton and especially their staff.. visited the place twice in the last 2 weeks., very friendly & accommodating.


----------



## Steel-Addicted (Apr 24, 2016)

I think this place used to be known as the Midwest Gun Club. If so, you are right on the thumbs up. I took a defensive pistol class with them a couple of years ago and they were very professional. It was a 4 hour class and reasonably priced. I will be taking more classes from them.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Sunday Dec 10th, 2017: Just completed their CCW Class with father/son instructors Dave & Tim Conner. Class was 11am-9pm. Both instructors are veterans., (Son, Tim was/is a Purple Heart Recipient from his tour of duty Afganistan).,Both extremely professional, thorough & meticulous. Overall, I'd rate it outstanding without alot of bravado & boisterous stories. Clear, factual and to the point.

I'd highly recommend them.


----------

